# SWARM TRAP



## hankstump (Jul 30, 2014)

You can put the swarm trap where ever is a good location, and you should not be concerned with you existing hive leaving for the new location. that's not how it works. But if your bees do swarm, its always best to catch your own. 

Cheers, Phil


----------



## Tortuga (Dec 17, 2014)

the nuc I left ontop of my hive brought in a swarm.. so it was 0 feet away from the hive and about 4 feet high


----------



## bentonkb (May 24, 2016)

If you are only putting up one it should be 30 to 200 feet away and up in a tree. There is little danger of unexpected swarming now, though. Just make sure you are ready in the spring.


----------

